# Forge diverter valve on 2.7t?? Is it possible?



## paliincali415 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I just got a 01 A6 2.7T and I LOVE IT! 

BUT, I had an extra Forge Diverter Valve, and I was wondering if I would be able to buy one more and put it on my A6 so It can sound like a bov....

Is this possible, TIA!! eace:


----------



## paliincali415 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

You want the C5 forum for your A6 2.7t. The can buy Forge splitter valves which recirculate 80% of the air and blow off 20% so you don't throw an engine code.


----------

